# Kirby Smart's fingerprints all over another SEC title, and he's not done here yet



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/12/kirby_smarts_fingerprints_all.html


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2015)

How do the UGA and their fans feel about that considering it divides his attention away from recruiting and building a staff?
As much as I admire his commitment to the players, if he were coming to my team I'd want his energy directed towards my program. There's really a somewhat small window for the changing of the guard that time is a premium.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

bullgator said:


> How do the UGA and their fans feel about that considering it divides his attention away from recruiting and building a staff?
> As much as I admire his commitment to the players, if he were coming to my team I'd want his energy directed towards my program. There's really a somewhat small window for the changing of the guard that time is a premium.



I have no problem at all with it. Only thing he needs to do is get his staff in place and fast. If Richt was doing the same no one would have an issue with it. He has a commitment to those kids at Bama and the staff, finish it and come home. The dead period will still be in place 4 days after the NC game if they make it that far. He can still take care of Eason because he signed financial aid papers with UGA and is planning on starting classes Jan 11th. Thats priority number one take care of him. Other than that see you when you get here....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2015)

dawg fans wont know how to act if smart wins a SECCG the first year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Throwback said:


> dawg fans wont know how to act if smart wins a SECCG the first year.



Cupboards are bare so that won't happen. Kirby will have to earn his paycheck the frist few years at UGA. No way that happens.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2015)

I know you and others on here are OK with it. I was more curious about the word on the street (which may be to early to know) and the average UGA fans. 
Also, I'm guessing the university agreed to this in advance .


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cupboards are bare so that won't happen. Kirby will have to earn his paycheck the frist few years at UGA. No way that happens.



Ok, which is it?  Is it that the cupboards are bare and Richt did an outstanding job to get to 9-3, or is it Richt had an abundance of talent and should have went 11-1 or 12-0?  It seems like Richt haters make the narrative whatever they want to make themselves seem right.  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Ok, which is it?  Is it that the cupboards are bare and Richt did an outstanding job to get to 9-3, or is it Richt had an abundance of talent and should have went 11-1 or 12-0?  It seems like Richt haters make the narrative whatever they want to make themselves seem right.  You can't have it both ways.



Not a Richt hater here. But I think he did better than he should have considering he lost the best piece of the offense at Tennessee plus he had a bad qb and terrible oc.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

Horns said:


> Not a Richt hater here. But I think he did better than he should have considering he lost the best piece of the offense at Tennessee plus he had a bad qb and terrible oc.



That's what I think, but some on here have been saying both things when it suits their current argument.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

I just hope UGA is making the right decision on hiring him. Not sure what to think to be honest. Certainly not upset about the hire, just hope he's prepared for the madness he's about to be thrown into. I do like a former player coming home to lead the pack, as long as the last name isn't Goff! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I just hope UGA is making the right decision on hiring him. Not sure what to think to be honest. Certainly not upset about the hire, just hope he's prepared for the madness he's about to be thrown into. I do like a former player coming home to lead the pack, as long as the last name isn't Goff!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Smart definitely will have high expectations placed on him. The coordinator jobs are what I'm interested in. Hope for his sake that he hits homeruns with those hires.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

Horns said:


> Smart definitely will have high expectations placed on him. The coordinator jobs are what I'm interested in. Hope for his sake that he hits homeruns with those hires.



I'm sure hoping Pruitt remains on staff. Hoping Smart can get some quality coaches to join him. Can hardly wait to see who all he can get. I'm hearing we may retain 2 or 3 current coaches, Tracy Rocker, Thomas Brown, and Willie McClendon may be kept.


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2015)

I figure that Sale and Lily are gone. I hope Pruitt stays along with Rocker, TB & McClendon.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> That's what I think, but some on here have been saying both things when it suits their current argument.



Think about whose leaving after this year. Then tell me why I use it when it suits me. There's talent but it's young. New O scheme and a freshman QB. Richt went on a 4 game win streak by the grace of God and Pruitt D. OT with Ga Southern, UK sucked, Auburn sucked and GT is 3-9 so what was magical about that? Richt is a DGD and I will forever be great full for what he did for us but his roster management was his doing and his demise.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Think about whose leaving after this year. Then tell me why I use it when it suits me. There's talent but it's young. New O scheme and a freshman QB. Richt went on a 4 game win streak by the grace of God and Pruitt D. OT with Ga Southern, UK sucked, Auburn sucked and GT is 3-9 so what was magical about that? Richt is a DGD and I will forever be great full for what he did for us but his roster management was his doing and his demise.



No, that's not you and others were complaining about before Richt was fired.  It was that Richt had all these top 10 recruiting classes and could not coach them up.  If that is the case, then Smart should be able to win with them if he is a better coach.  But it is clear what you are trying to do here, you are building in excuses in case Smart has a worse record than 9-3 over his first 3 years.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2015)

A better qb this year and we could have gotten beat twice this year by Alabama. If we get better special teams play, control penalties and play to win instead of not to lose we can start competing for Sec titles. The end of that GT game was classic Richt. Instead of worrying about getting a first down to ice the game he's worried about the clock. How many times over the years has the offense been clicking and then we shut it down to burn clock? The offense loses its mojo, get a few three and outs and we're in a dog fight again. If we get ahold of a decent qb, or find a way to make ours better, we should be able to win the east. A first year coach was there yesterday.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cupboards are bare so that won't happen. Kirby will have to earn his paycheck the frist few years at UGA. No way that happens.



Good excuse
I'll have to remember than one


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

No problem at all with him staying on and winning another championship with Bama.  Then, at his first meeting with the Dawgs, I hope his speech goes something like this.  "Boys,  Look at my hands and see all this bling.  I understand your last coach didn't think much of rings.  Well you are going to care about them now!!!  There will be no talk around here ever again about high moral fiber, making future outstanding citizens, I love you even if you miss the kick, or any of that other crap that stops you from winning championships.  Yes boys, look at my hands.  Look at all these rings.  I know how to get them for you."


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> No, that's not you and others were complaining about before Richt was fired.  It was that Richt had all these top 10 recruiting classes and could not coach them up.  If that is the case, then Smart should be able to win with them if he is a better coach.  But it is clear what you are trying to do here, you are building in excuses in case Smart has a worse record than 9-3 over his first 3 years.



Pull up the 2013 class and let me know how many of those players are still there. I was o e of the last ones here to fall off the Richt bandwagon so you are wrong. Richt recruited top 10 classes every year just about but where the heck are all of those players? Not at UGA!! Search this forum I posted a thread about his roster MIS management it will help you out.......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good excuse
> I'll have to remember than one



Your just butthurt Kirby and Cochran are coming to Athens town. No go play in the sandbox with your 10RC buddy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Ok, which is it?  Is it that the cupboards are bare and Richt did an outstanding job to get to 9-3, or is it Richt had an abundance of talent and should have went 11-1 or 12-0?  It seems like Richt haters make the narrative whatever they want to make themselves seem right.  You can't have it both ways.



Richt had enough talent to be in Atlanta yesterday. The Sec West is down and the East is atrocious.

Poor decision making the entire year is what got him fired.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

And last year.  The pooch kick against Tech started the process.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Pull up the 2013 class and let me know how many of those players are still there. I was o e of the last ones here to fall off the Richt bandwagon so you are wrong. Richt recruited top 10 classes every year just about but where the heck are all of those players? Not at UGA!! Search this forum I posted a thread about his roster MIS management it will help you out.......



What happened to most of the players that are gone?  A lot of them got kicked off the team because they broke rules the university of Georgia set, not Richt.  So what you are saying is you want to change the drug policy so players can fail 10 tests like Tyrann Matheiu did at LSU before they get kicked off, you want to let men who choke their girlfriends like Johnathan Taylor stay on the team, you want players who cut class miss team meetings and cuss out professors like Joshua Harvey Clemons, Tray Matthews, and Shaq Wiggins did.  You want to oversign and force players to either greyshirt or find another team on signing day after you have promised them a scholarship for months.   That is what 'roster management' is. 

It sounds like Bama finally sent some of you guys over the edge and it's win at all costs, morals or teaching kids to become men be darned.   Let's stop the Paul Oliver network because it takes time away the program to do the only thing that matters, win.  

I want Smart to win, I think Richt has set up Smart to win, but I want him to do it the Georgia way.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Richt had enough talent to be in Atlanta yesterday. The Sec West is down and the East is atrocious.
> 
> Poor decision making the entire year is what got him fired.



But that's not what these guys are saying or have been saying for a few years now.  They have been saying all this time Richt has had these super talented teams that he can't coach up, but now that Smart has the reigns, it's suddenly that Smart has no talent to work with because of Richt.   Richt had a top 4, maybe even #1 recruiting class coming in, if that doesn't happen are these guys going to blame Richt for the lack of talent the next few years also?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> What happened to most of the players that are gone?  A lot of them got kicked off the team because they broke rules the university of Georgia set, not Richt.  So what you are saying is you want to change the drug policy so players can fail 10 tests like Tyrann Matheiu did at LSU before they get kicked off, you want to let men who choke their girlfriends like Johnathan Taylor stay on the team, you want players who cut class miss team meetings and cuss out professors like Joshua Harvey Clemons, Tray Matthews, and Shaq Wiggins did.  You want to oversign and force players to either greyshirt or find another team on signing day after you have promised them a scholarship for months.   That is what 'roster management' is.
> 
> It sounds like Bama finally sent some of you guys over the edge and it's win at all costs, morals or teaching kids to become men be darned.   Let's stop the Paul Oliver network because it takes time away the program to do the only thing that matters, win.
> 
> I want Smart to win, I think Richt has set up Smart to win, but I want him to do it the Georgia way.



I guess you didn't find the thread. No need to go back and forth. I never said I wanted to sell out to winning at all cost. Read the thread and you'll see why Richt dug a whole to deep to climb out of. I took my share of bashing on here in support of Richt no way you twist that on me. Everyone looks at Bama and other schools that are in it every year and look they are 3 and 4 deep at almost every position. It has nothing to do with kicking off players for team rule violations it's about reloading when you do not giving a schooly away to Tim smith on the scout team....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Richt had enough talent to be in Atlanta yesterday. The Sec West is down and the East is atrocious.
> 
> Poor decision making the entire year is what got him fired.



This year was the nail in the coffin it started well before that. The last two times we won the east we backed in to those.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.iyhsports.com/uga/football/blogs/2015/11/1/disastrous-class-of-2013


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

It's not just the 2013 class either


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

I hope Smart wins and wins early and big.  I think Richt has left him in great position, especially defensively by playing all the young players like Trent Thompson, Rico McGraw, Abram,  Natrez Patrick, Roquan Smith, Briscoe,  Daquan Hawkins and if they can get  Julian Rochester and Derrick Brown, they will only get better.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

I just watched a HS team all year that 11 seniors on Varsity that didn't win a game all year. Kind of the same problem the class came in with 30 kids. They all left for better programs. It hurts when you need them


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> http://www.iyhsports.com/uga/football/blogs/2015/11/1/disastrous-class-of-2013



I counted at least 9 that either were kicked off the team or transferred because of a lack of playing time, how exactly is that Richt's fault?  The ones that were dismissed were done so because they violated UGA policies not Richt's, so Smart will be under the same restrictions.   As far as players transferring because of playing time, every team has that because a lot of players who think they should be starters who are not willing to ride the bench and be a backup.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I counted at least 9 that either were kicked off the team or transferred because of a lack of playing time, how exactly is that Richt's fault?  The ones that were dismissed were done so because they violated UGA policies not Richt's, so Smart will be under the same restrictions.   As far as players transferring because of playing time, every team has that because a lot of players who think they should be starters who are not willing to ride the bench and be a backup.




Are you mad that Richt got fired?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Your just butthurt Kirby and Cochran are coming to Athens town. No go play in the sandbox with your 10RC buddy



Lol

Over Kirby leaving

Like I said, keep making excuses


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> Over Kirby leaving
> 
> Like I said, keep making excuses



The meltdown over on Al . Com is hilarious!!! What's your screen name over there? Butthurt!!! Is an understatement!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The meltdown over on Al . Com is hilarious!!! What's your screen name over there? Butthurt!!! Is an understatement!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!



Give me some more excuses


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

Waiting


Next year 


Cupboards empty




No wonder y'all always suck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

Now 


Bow down to your Champions AGAIN


----------



## Scott G (Dec 6, 2015)

bullgator said:


> How do the UGA and their fans feel about that considering it divides his attention away from recruiting and building a staff?



He has a month "off" to build staff.

Winning the SEC and possibly another Natty seems like GREAT recruiting to me!!!

Cherry on top? He proves to GA players that if it comes down to it, he stands by his players and carries out his commitments.

Seems like win/win/win to me!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

Scott G said:


> He has a month "off" to build staff.
> 
> Winning the SEC and possibly another Natty seems like GREAT recruiting to me!!!
> 
> ...




Any word on who he's wanting for O cord?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any word on who he's wanting for O cord?



Not Kiffen....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Waiting
> 
> 
> Next year
> ...



That's what I thought are you the organizing the protest to keep Cochran???? Maybe 2x2 will come down and help ya out.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not Kiffen....



Nope but he's leaving to.... Just part of the process


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

I think has not coached the talent he had up. The team is pretty much losing their O line. They do not have an SEC QB on the team and they don't have a lot of depth. Losing the O line might not be that bad, but we will some young guys playing there. I would expect to see improvement through the year and a team with a lot more discipline. I have no idea how that will translate to W's and L's next season.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any word on who he's wanting for O cord?



He's interested in Dan Enos, the Arky OC. He has an SEC no compete clause that Arkansas seems to be enforcing.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Are you mad that Richt got fired?



No, I just want people to own what they wanted.  I was ok with Richt being gone or with him staying, it's just that saying that he left the cupboard bare is false and sets up excuses for Smart not succeeding.  I believe Smart has the chance to come in and win immediately.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> No, I just want people to own what they wanted.  I was ok with Richt being gone or with him staying, it's just that saying that he left the cupboard bare is false and sets up excuses for Smart not succeeding.  I believe Smart has the chance to come in and win immediately.



We are welcome to our own opinions and if you think I stated facts as excuse isn't true that's feeding the trolls... I looked at facts and stand behind what I posted. I would love to see Kirby come in win it his first year but it's highly unlikely based on the current roster regardless of how great this class is coming. We'll see next year but I would think if Kirby is as great as us homers think realistically it should be year 3 or so.... Go Dawgs maybe I'm wrong


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We are welcome to our own opinions and if you think I stated facts as excuse isn't true that's feeding the trolls... I looked at facts and stand behind what I posted. I would love to see Kirby come in win it his first year but it's highly unlikely based on the current roster regardless of how great this class is coming. We'll see next year but I would think if Kirby is as great as us homers think realistically it should be year 3 or so.... Go Dawgs maybe I'm wrong



Oh, they were excuses.. try to spin however you wish but, you dished out excuses all day long


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> He's interested in Dan Enos, the Arky OC. He has an SEC no compete clause that Arkansas seems to be enforcing.



I hear Tyson Helton may be a possibility.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> How do the UGA and their fans feel about that considering it divides his attention away from recruiting and building a staff?
> As much as I admire his commitment to the players, if he were coming to my team I'd want his energy directed towards my program. There's really a somewhat small window for the changing of the guard that time is a premium.



He took a job at Bama and he is finishing the drill.  It is the right thing and the Georgia way.  We will be fine.   The energizer bunny will use his time and the UGA aircraft wisely to keep the ball moving forward.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh, they were excuses.. try to spin however you wish but, you dished out excuses all day long



Butthurt.....


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> Over Kirby leaving
> 
> Like I said, keep making excuses



You need to go find yourself a neat troll avatar!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Butthurt.....



There will be a lot of that after Kirby is done gutting Bama's coaching staff..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Butthurt.....



excuses


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> excuses



Honestly what's your username over there?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly what's your username over there?



keep typing as I'm loving all the excuses

your skeeeeered and you've shown that now


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You need to go find yourself a neat troll avatar!



nah.. I can't fly that "G"ay pride flag avatar as you can


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> nah.. I can't fly that "G"ay pride flag avatar as you can



Wow you really are butthurt..... Always thought you were a flamer...........:rofl That explains the new relationship with 2x2!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> nah.. I can't fly that "G"ay pride flag avatar as you can



His little feelings are hurt..........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wow you really are butthurt..... Always thought you were a flamer...........:rofl That explains the new relationship with 2x2!!!!



That all y'all got to cling on to??pitiful


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Kirby even addressed the depth issues during his press conf. But, we all know he's going to take care of that!!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Cupboards empty



Kirby Smart agrees.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby even addressed the depth issues during his press conf. But, we all know he's going to take care of that!!!!! Go Dawgs!!



Of course he did.. He is used to and spoiled by depth Bama has and has had. Very very very few teams achieve that level of depth


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Of course he did.. He is used to and spoiled by depth Bama has and has had. Very very very few teams achieve that level of depth


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2015)

I think the defense is going be loaded after this recruiting class.  Smart already making a difference in getting Ben Davis to name UGA as his leader and Lyndell Wilson in his top 5.  UGA was already a top 10 defense and the #1 pass defense.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think the defense is going be loaded after this recruiting class.  Smart already making a difference in getting Ben Davis to name UGA as his leader and Lyndell Wilson in his top 5.  UGA was already a top 10 defense and the #1 pass defense.



Provided Pruitt stays the D will be stout but D was not our problem this year. Special teams and Offense were a bust. I don't see much improvement next year and if Pruitt leaves we go backwards big time.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Some good tidbits from Kirby... If Pruitt leaves we'll be fine recruiting and coaching. The players have confidence in Kirby's ability to coach the D. Pruitt may take a recruit or two but Kirby will match that times 10. We already 4 or 5 top 10 D recruits that have put us in their top 1 or 2 schools since the rumor mill started about him coming to Athens. Mind you we didn't have a chance before Kirby.... Don't get me wrong if Pruitt stays then I'm good with that to. The two could put a freakish dominate junk yard D together!!!!!

ATHENS-----Kirby Smart was introduced as the new head football coach at the University of Georgia during a press conference held Monday at the Georgia Center for Continuing Education. He offered the following comments:

Head Coach Kirby Smart

Opening Statement…
“I don’t think words can express how honored and privileged I am to stand before you as the head coach at the University of Georgia. I’d like to first thank President (Jere W.) Morehead, Greg McGarity and the athletic board. I also want to express how much I
appreciate the last nine years I spent at the University of Alabama. Coach (Nick) Saban has been a great mentor during that time and I would not be before you today were it not for him.

“I’ve thought about this day all of my life. As the son of a high school coach and the best English teacher in the world, I've always aspired to be a head coach. Thanks, mom, thanks, dad, for the example you set for me and for so many others. As most of you know, I spent five of the greatest years of my life here in Athens as a student-athlete. As I look throughout this very storied program, there are several coaches that had a great impact on my life here.

“Coach (Vince) Dooley has meant a lot to me in this community and a great man. Coach (Ray) Goff, who, God bless him, brought me here. I wasn't a very good player. Probably the reason he's not here is because I wasn't a very good player. And Coach (Jim) Donnan has been a great asset to me as I've grown as a coach.

“I'd also like to thank Coach (Mark) Richt for the opportunity he gave me as an assistant here in 2005, and also for laying a foundation of integrity at this university.

“But the most important thanks goes to my best friend, my teammate and partner for life, my wife. She is my rock, and as a coach's wife, she plays the role of both parents a great deal of time at our home. And the best part, she's a born and bred Bulldog. From the time I met her, she's been a Bulldog. We met here in Athens, Georgia, married here in Athens, Georgia, so it is in a sense a homecoming for our family.

“Her father Paul is here helping with our three wonderful children, Weston, Julia and Andrew. Without you, MB, none of this would be possible.

“Now, a little bit about my vision for the University and our football program. Our student-athletes will represent the University with class and integrity. We will demand that. The greatest satisfaction I've received as a coach is going into a 17, 18-year-old's home and, recruiting that young man, and then watching them walk out the door as a graduate five years later.

“We'll do everything in our power to help these kids be successful as true student-athletes. That student comes first. Although we know these young men will not be perfect, they'll be held to a higher standard of behavior. Our ultimate goal is to educate students, and we'll do this the right way, which is the Georgia way. Now about our football team and our brand of football. Our teams will display great mental and physical toughness. We'll play with great confidence and pride on the field. We'll work toward this with relentless energy and passion, and I will demand that everyone in the organization does that.

“In closing, I'd like to issue a call to action of sorts to the Georgia people. We need to channel our faith, trust, and energy in the same direction to support this team and this university. Thanks again. It's an honor and privilege to be here before you, and I'll now take any questions.”

On his family…
“It's a special moment for me being able to see them and see what Mary Beth has been through. The coaching profession is tough on the wives, and she's done a great job with our children, raised them in a Christian home and that makes me proud. It makes me proud to be back in Athens and be part of this great community.”

On his staff at Georgia…
“We don't put a timetable when we make those decisions. It's a very fluid situation, constantly moving and changing. I won't put any timetables on anything. Right now we're worried about getting on the road, getting recruiting, and trying to assemble staff and talking to as many people as we can.”

On coaching Alabama in the College Football Playoff…
“First off, both President Morehead and Greg were very supportive of me doing this the right way. It's very important to me that I finish things the right way over there. A lot of these young men playing for the University of Alabama I sat in their homes three, four, five years ago and convinced them to come to the University of Alabama. And I don't think it would be doing justice to turn and walk away from those kids.

“I think that President Morehead and Greg both supported me fully, continuing to finish that, I'll at the same time honor my duties here. Regulating your time will be very critical in the next probably month while we get ready for this game, and also recruiting is in an active period right now. So it will be a challenge, but a challenge I'm up to.”

On when he felt prepared and ready to be a head coach and on any challenges of stepping into that role…
“I think the growth you get from working at a place like Alabama and with a program under Nick Saban, it helps me immensely. A lot of people have said why not take a smaller school head job? I honestly feel my growth was better being in a large program, being around Coach Saban and learning how to manage a lot of the tough situations you deal with in the media. So for me, the most difficult thing for me is the timing of this and trying to move forward and grow and get the recruiting going.

“But as far as the challenges they present, it's there for every head coach in the country. It's no different for anybody hitting the ground running. Put your nose to the grindstone and deal with one issue at a time. That's what we plan to do here as a staff.”

On opportunities over the years to become a head coach…
“I don't think I need to validate the opportunities. To me, the biggest thing is I've had opportunities to go places, stayed at Alabama because I thought it was a good place. I waited on a great opportunity which is here at the University of Georgia right now. No better place in the country to be, one of the top programs in the country, top storied programs, very fertile recruiting ground, very supportive administration. So I'm so excited to be here right now and be here before you guys.”

On what his days will be like preparing for the College Football Playoff and his message to Georgia’s recruits…
“I'll be honest with them, that's the first thing. Be honest with recruits, be up front. There is change going on and change is inevitable. I think it's really important they understand that, and it's important they get to know me.

“You ask what I'm going to be doing, I'm going to be real busy. I've been real busy and I'm going to continue to be busy. But that's the relentless energy and passion. That's the reason I am where I am today. I'm going to do that recruiting, I'm going to do it coaching. I'm going to work for the playoff game with the same energy and passion. That's what I hope to achieve.”

On things he might implement at Georgia from his time at Alabama…
“The process is hard work, that's what it is. It's hard work through commitment and doing things the right way. A commitment to excellence on the field, off the field, in the classroom, and every social aspect we have for our players. The only way you achieve that is by getting a great organization, a great support staff, surrounding yourself with great people and great coaches. That's what I hope to do here at the University of Georgia.”

On his message to the Georgia team on Sunday night…
“I spoke to the team last night. I talked to them about the same things I just talked about here, having a commitment to excellence off the field, especially right now studying for finals and making sure they stay committed to the classroom. Finishing this season the right way with a chance to win 10 games, which helps in recruiting.

“I spoke to those guys about doing the right things off the field. If they can continue to do that, they can be successful. But I talk to them about change. I told them, I guess it was 20 years ago, I sat in the same place they were and had a new coach coming in. The uneasiness about having to prove yourself again and start over sometimes as an upperclassman is tough. I want to be here for them for that. We're going to challenge them and demand toughness and effort out of every person and every aspect of their life. We're going to push them harder than they've ever been pushed. But I think to be excellent, they have to do that.”

On instilling confidence in the Georgia fans that the team will move forward and be in a better place fairly quickly…
“The only thing I can do is look forward. I've tried to assemble the best staff possible to go out and get as much depth and good players as we can in recruiting. Make sure those are the right kind of student-athletes that will make right choices and decisions when they get here. Then to get back here in January and get back to the grind assembling this team and making this team the best it can be.

“I firmly believe that you can take and develop players and you can show improvement within a team, and we need to do that here.”

On how close Georgia is to competing for national championships…
“That's not a question that I like to answer, hypotheticals. To answer that would be really difficult to say to put a pinpoint on a time on that. We want to develop a really tough, physical team. We want to get great recruits in here and do it the right way. That's what's important to me. Continuing on the foundation of integrity is utmost importance for us here at the University of Georgia.”

On the single most important element he wants to instill in the program right away…
“Character, toughness, determination, a lot of those factors, relentless effort. That's what we talk about all the time. That's what we're going to sell this program on. Making sure every kid is buying into the team aspect of that. Once you get that, you can achieve every goal you want.”

On Nick Saban’s reaction to Smart getting the Georgia job…
“He was great. His reaction was he's excited for me. He and I have a great relationship. We spent 11 years together, nine consecutively there at the University of Alabama. He's been a great mentor for me, and he was very supportive. Said he'll do anything he can to help me and continue that development. He's always been supportive. He's got a lot of guys he's worked with out there in this profession.”

On whether he will be more hands on with the defense, not leaving it to assistants…
“Oh, no, I'm hands on with the whole program. I'm going to be involved with everything. I mean, for me, that's one of the biggest strengths I think I have as a coach is managing the whole thing, being involved in special teams, being involved in the offensive and defensive sides and being involved with coaches. The big thing is making sure everybody's on the same page. Demand excellence out of everybody and make sure you get that. If you don't, you've got to make a change.

“That's what being a head coach is about, and those are the hard, tough decisions you've got to make, and that's what I'm ready to do.”

On how to get people to believe that Georgia can win big games and compete for titles…
“I think you do that day-by-day. W-I-N, what is important now? You build that faith, trust and confidence in your program by what you do with your players. I think first and foremost these players at the University of Georgia have to believe in themselves. We've got to do a good job of instilling them with that as a staff.

“There are good players here, we've got to do a good job with them. We've got to improve the depth. We've got to improve the quality of the depth throughout the team. Both offensive and defensive lines, skill areas, there is no area here that doesn't need improvement and depth. But that can be done, and I think it will be done.”

On the 2005 season at Georgia and what he took from that season…
“That's a unique question because that year I was the running backs coach. It was a unique year for me because I was coaching on the opposite side of the ball. I still think that was one of the greatest learning experiences for me. To this day, I still use thoughts on defense that I learned from being with Mike Bobo and the offensive staff, Neil Callaway here at the University of Georgia that helped me become a better coach.

“So I advise every young coach, you can spin over to the other side of the ball as a graduate assistant or another position coach, you do that, because that helped me grow in 2005 to be on that side of the ball. There were a lot of great players here that year, and it was a fun group to coach at running back. We had a lot of good players in there.”

On how to handle the dynamics of getting out to the recruits he wants to see this week…
“I'm going from here to go out and start recruiting and use every minute I have of this contact period, in fact I'm ready to go right now to see some guys. I've got to go see them. I've only got so long to go see them and then it gets dead again and we go back to work on our bowl games and bowl preps. So we have a detailed list of people we're going to see and attack and see them one last time before it goes quiet again.”

On how long he will work in Athens before returning to Tuscaloosa…
“It's not set yet. It's probably until Monday, Tuesday of next week when we start bowl practice. I think Georgia starts around the same time Alabama does. So I'll head back over to Tuscaloosa to start bowl prep with them. Even while I'm over there, I've got a lot of good mentors in this business, and one guy I want to thank is Dan Quinn of the Falcons. He called and said, hey, look, if there is anyway I can help you, I went through a similar process when he was with the Seahawks and also trying to take over the Falcons. He talked about time management and managing your time the right way. Spending every free moment you have and having people help you. I've got a great organization and support structure here in place to help me time-wise to have calls set up and ways for me to manage it better and utilize that time to be fair to both places.”

On his offensive philosophy…
“I think a lot of offenses, we've tried to defend have been difficult. The media would say that the spread teams are Alabama Kryptonite, but I would argue it could go either way. I think offensively, you have to have balance. You want to be able to run the football and throw the football. It's proven overtime that if you're one dimensional, you'll eventually get stopped.

“So to have balance, you've got to have good depth on the offensive line, especially in this conference. You have to have big, grown men that need lots of depth, because it's hard to get through it without having injuries. But we want to make explosive plays on offense, which means you have to have good skill people.

“To me, you have to recruit great skill people. They're here in the state. They're here within a five-hour radius. You've got to go get them and get them in your program so you can make explosive plays. I think that was lacking in somewhat last year here on this team. The perimeter guys, you want to be able to make explosive guys.

“So to do that, you've got to be great on third down on offense. So those three target areas you have to have. Now to say are you going to be spread or are you going to be pro? I don't think you can pigeon hole yourself into that. I like to think you've got to be both in both situations. You've got to utilize the talent you have on your team. What kind of players do you have on your team? What does it set up to be successful? Do you have a lot of good tight ends? Do you have a lot of good backs how about using those guys? You get the best players the ball. I've learned that from the coaches I've worked for. They've been the most successful when the good players got the ball. So you need to go get good practice players and get them the ball. That's what we plan to do.”

On his interactions with Mike Bobo and Will Muschamp…
“Obviously Mike, I guess it was announced yesterday, texted me and called me. We're close friends, family friends, kind of grew up together. His dad's a high school coach as well as mine. Mike's been very supportive of me. Been very helpful talking to and bouncing ideas off of. It was the same way last year with him. He used me as a resource, and we used each other because we both have different networks.

“Will, I've talked to Will. We're good friends, I'm happy for Will and happy for his family.”

On the trend of five coaches in the SEC East now with defensive backgrounds…
“For me it's just how it happened. It's what kind of people you are, what kind of person you are. It just so happened that way. It could change in four years and go back the other way. Obviously there's been a large trend towards offensive coaches as well. It goes highs and lows, ebbs and flows, who is stopping who and who is doing well.

“For the most part I've always thought of the SEC as a defensive league. The highest ranked offensive statistical group might be 33rd in the country out of our conference where there are a lot of tough defenses. It's a tough, physical league. So you want to play good defense. Historically, the teams with the best defense have been near the top of the conference. So I think that's important to a trademark to have a good program in an SEC Championship is good defense.”

On whether he has been given limitations on his staff…
“Absolutely not. They've been totally supportive of any decision I want to make, and that's the way it should be. I also want to mention I see (UGA basketball coach) Mark Fox out there. I appreciate him reaching out to me today. He's been a great asset to me already. I look forward to meeting him and visiting with him.”

On retaining current members of the current UGA staff…
“I don't want to put a timetable or any speculation. That's really unfair to those coaches and their families. There will be consideration there, obviously, but I do think it's very important that I hire my staff and put my staff in place.”

On whether he feels a certain pressure to deliver a higher level of expectation right away?
“No greater pressure than I put on my self, I can promise you that. That's the way it should be. You put pressure on yourself and you demand excellence from everybody in your organization. We're going to go out there and have the intent to win in every game we play.”


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

"Very storied program" ?? 


 Apparently Kirby had a flash back to his time at Bama when that was spoken. ....



Anyways, sounds like Kirby is happy at the moment and dog fans have been heard making "next year" and longer predictions again.  

I'm glad to see things getting back to normal around here


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> "Very storied program" ??
> 
> 
> Apparently Kirby had a flash back to his time at Bama when that was spoken. ....
> ...



We are very happy just at the meltdown in T town and the total meltdown that's coming when Cochran announces he's gone too...... Smart was asked after the Conf about Scotty and almost spilled the beans than stopped himself...........


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2015)

I've got a question I haven't seen asked or answered. Who's coaching the bowl game?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We are very happy just at the meltdown in T town and the total meltdown that's coming when Cochran announces he's gone too...... Smart was asked after the Conf about Scotty and almost spilled the beans than stopped himself...........



What's this "meltdown" you keep coming up with???  Are you trying to fabricate Bama is in "meltdown"..

Let's see, back to back SEC champs which added to the record. 15 time NC and in contention AGIAN for another.. Highly ranked recruiting classes every year.  Winning record vs ALL SEC schools....etc etc... And we're in "meltdown"???? 

  That's really all you can come up with???????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've got a question I haven't seen asked or answered. Who's coaching the bowl game?



Nick Chubb?






I don't think anyone knows. I think they've already written down an L.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've got a question I haven't seen asked or answered. Who's coaching the bowl game?



I read they forfeited already so no coach is needed

Guess they didn't want to add to the "very storied program"??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've got a question I haven't seen asked or answered. Who's coaching the bowl game?



Bryan Mclendon. WR coach/Assistant HC


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What's this "meltdown" you keep coming up with???  Are you trying to fabricate Bama is in "meltdown"..
> 
> Let's see, back to back SEC champs which added to the record. 15 time NC and in contention AGIAN for another.. Highly ranked recruiting classes every year.  Winning record vs ALL SEC schools....etc etc... And we're in "meltdown"????
> 
> That's really all you can come up with???????



So your telling this board that over at al.com there isn't any of the bama fan base in meltdown???????


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Provided Pruitt stays the D will be stout but D was not our problem this year. Special teams and Offense were a bust. I don't see much improvement next year and if Pruitt leaves we go backwards big time.



D was a problem when you lost to Tennessee, Bama, and the Gators.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> D was a problem when you lost to Tennessee, Bama, and the Gators.



Thats because they were on the field almost the entire game......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> So your telling this board that over at al.com there isn't any of the bama fan base in meltdown???????



If there are, I'm sure they're trolls like you posing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> D was a problem when you lost to Tennessee, Bama, and the Gators.



"Next year" will be different


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> If there are, I'm sure they're trolls like you posing


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> "Next year" will be different



Unfortunately for Bama this year won't


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Unfortunately for Bama this year won't



Whoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> D was a problem when you lost to Tennessee, Bama, and the Gators.



Nope. Offense was the problem just like it was all season long.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I read they forfeited already so no coach is needed



Somehow I doubt you read. The name of the interim coach has been known for days.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> If there are, I'm sure they're trolls like you posing



You're not a UGA fan yet post nearly as much as all Dawg fans combined in any given Dawg thread.........and have the nerve to call others trolls?


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2015)

Scott G said:


> You're not a UGA fan yet post nearly as much as all Dawg fans combined in any given Dawg thread.........and have the nerve to call others trolls?



He's all dawg. Always got Georgia on his mind.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Offense was the problem just like it was all season long.



the uga d gave up 103 points in those 3 loses. an average of 34.33 points per game in the 3 loses.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the uga d gave up 103 points in those 3 loses. an average of 34.33 points per game in the 3 loses.



In retrospect (a survey or review during a course of events during a certain period of time(for barn, and vol fans and their hired readers); bama gave up only 103 points in the past 6 games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Offense was the problem just like it was all season long.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Scott G said:


> You're not a UGA fan yet post nearly as much as all Dawg fans combined in any given Dawg thread.........and have the nerve to call others trolls?



bad spin try you amateur


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the uga d gave up 103 points in those 3 loses. an average of 34.33 points per game in the 3 loses.





Matthew6 said:


> In retrospect (a survey or review during a course of events during a certain period of time(for barn, and vol fans and their hired readers); bama gave up only 103 points in the past 6 games.





Matthew6 said:


>



Then bama will have some serious issues next year... All reports are pruitt is for sure out!!!!! He'll be back in T town......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bad spin try you amateur



Looks like the Cochran contract has been worked out......


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bad spin try you amateur



Spin? Your posting habits are the very definition of trolling.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Spin? Your posting habits are the very definition of trolling.






Oh my 

Keep working on the spin


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like the Cochran contract has been worked out......



Wooohoooo


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the uga d gave up 103 points in those 3 loses. an average of 34.33 points per game in the 3 loses.



Errrrkrrkrk..... wrong answer, do a little research then try again.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2015)

Alabama coachesto georgia


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Alabama coachesto georgia



You are not very good at trying to stir the pot. Just letting you know.  Must be the Yankee in you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You are not very good at trying to stir the pot. Just letting you know.  Must be the Yankee in you



No need for us to stir the pot... The UGA Administration is doing a FINE job!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

I just read an article on Al.com about Cochran coming to UGA... I'm going to post it since I've been lying about all the butthurt Bama fans and the meltdown going on with the Bama faithful. Some of the comments are rough so I'll just post the link. Mods if this to rough for the forum please delete. Also this thread on Al.com where the story is has already been cleaned up several times. Epic MELTDOWN over Cochran!!!

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/12/will_scott_cochran_be_joining.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Errrrkrrkrk..... wrong answer, do a little research then try again.



yall still suck and gave up the 103 in 3 games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yall still suck and gave up the 103 in 3 games.



Why do you think we took your defensive coach??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just read an article on Al.com about Cochran coming to UGA... I'm going to post it since I've been lying about all the butthurt Bama fans and the meltdown going on with the Bama faithful. Some of the comments are rough so I'll just post the link. Mods if this to rough for the forum please delete. Also this thread on Al.com where the story is has already been cleaned up several times. Epic MELTDOWN over Cochran!!!
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/12/will_scott_cochran_be_joining.html




"I don't know if Cochran will be joining my staff at Georgia or not". Kirby Smart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> "I don't know if Cochran will be joining my staff at Georgia or not". Kirby Smart.



Smart said Monday Cochran is "a good friend of mine" and implied he is pursuing Cochran to Georgia, as sources have told AL.com, but purposefully avoided making any promises.


Ummmm. He gone!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> "I don't know if Cochran will be joining my staff at Georgia or not". Kirby Smart.



 Mark it down he gone!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yall still suck and gave up the 103 in 3 games.



I was giving you an out to find your mistake, UGA's defense was not the problem this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Mark it down he gone!!!



BLOODBATH!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

I've never seen a fanbase get so excited about getting coaches from winning programs.



Y'all get these "big time" coaches and are still behind the teams they come from. What gives?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've never seen a fanbase get so excited about getting coaches from winning programs.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all get these "big time" coaches and are still behind the teams they come from. What gives?



We've never been there before so we don't know how to act and just look at how quiet the 6 and 7 have been here lately..... They be worried!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We've never been there before so we don't know how to act and just look at how quiet the 6 and 7 have been here lately..... They be worried!!!!!



I got a pm from 6 earlier today.

He's worried sick about losing Cochran.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> nah.. I can't fly that "G"ay pride flag avatar as you can



No, but you sure do sport those pink pants with the lacy waist line.  I don't care what you tell your other bammer boys in the stands ... pink is not crimson light.


----------

